# CHC50113 - Diploma of Early Childhood Education and Care



## anthonyvturpin (Jul 20, 2016)

CHC50113 -Diploma of Early Childhood Education and Care

Become a fully qualified Early Childhood Educator and develop the skills in:

providing activities and care to children and
facilitating their learning and play enabling them to achieve their developmental outcomes.

*Possible job roles include:
*

Authorised supervisor (children's services)
Children's services coordinator
Centre manager (children's services)
Director (children's services)
Child care worker 
Children's adviser
Program leader (children's services)
Children's service director / manager 
Child development worker
Group/team coordinator/leader (children's services).

*Course Cost*
Fee for Service: From $6,450.

*Enable College* provide the option to pay by instalment.


----------

